# reptile tattoo ideas



## sheldoncy23 (Jan 1, 2010)

hey guys n gals
im planning to get a reptile tattoos 
atm i only have a phrase which will be "dont bite the hand that feeds you"
any ideas about the reptile bit
please share!
cheers
~sheldon~


----------



## Tinky (Jan 1, 2010)

There is only one thing that looks sillier than a a snake with a tatto, and that is a frog with peircings.

Body modification really only suits turtles.

Depending on the font you will need a fairly long snake to fit many more words than you have above.

Here is a great idea, why dont you get each of their kids name and date of birth tatto'd on your snakes belly scales.


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Jan 1, 2010)

i would but i am only 16 lol
im planning this for when im 18 so it will be perfect!


----------



## Tinky (Jan 1, 2010)

Good . . . two years to plan somthing that will be on your body forever.

Get a couple of geckos on your nad's. Chicks did that stuff.


----------



## bredli-sli (Jan 1, 2010)

tinky said:


> good . . . Two years to plan somthing that will be on your body forever.
> 
> Get a couple of geckos on your nad's. Chicks did that stuff.





agreed!


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Jan 2, 2010)

well any ideas at all?
apart from the ones that have been stated above?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont get it?
why do u want to tattoo your reptiles?


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Jan 2, 2010)

not my reptiles any reptiles but mostly snakes.
as i am prepairing to study herpentology.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

sheldoncy23 said:


> not my reptiles any reptiles but mostly snakes.
> as i am prepairing to study herpentology.


U might try learning how to spell it first


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Jan 2, 2010)

:lol: accident lol
i got ummm distracted yes thats it distracted by ummm my dog barking in the next room? anyway im hoping to get some ideas seeing as reptiles have been my passion since the day i saw my first snake.


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 2, 2010)

Why don't you just try to get a pic of a snake that you like and get your tattoo artist to do it life like. =) with a subtle background.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jan 2, 2010)

hes 16, leave him alone.
im 21 and i cant spell.
ha.
Sheldon, maybe you should start your ideas with something close to you. what do you keep?
i have a black python down my arm with a name and date of the 1st snake i ever had, because she was special to me =)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry i was only joking, i too am in the hunt for my first tatt so ideas would be good cos im set on a reptile


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here you go.
Some herp tattoo designs for you.
I also posted a whole bunch of snake tattoos on the sunshine coast tattoo thread.


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Jan 2, 2010)

atm i only hav a stimmie but only cause im not old enough for my own liscense.
i used to live in south africa n ive been around lots of snakes so theres plenty too choose from.
im trying to focus on pythons and boas though.
im not really a fan of portraist though thats why ive gone with the phrase.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't get one. You are really young, would you still like the design you got now in 60 years?


----------



## Tinky (Jan 2, 2010)

Make a choice now. Get someone to sketch it up for you.


Put the sketch somwhere where you will see it daily. (inside wardrobe, next to light switch, back of dunny door).


Now if at any time in the next two years you want to change the design in any way, say no I cannot change a tattoo.


In Two years time do you think you would be happy with a design you picked today.

Would you be happy with a design that you would have picked last year, or have you tastes developed.

In five, ten, twenty, and 40, (at age 56) will you be happy with the sketch made today, caus it will still be on your skin, and the only changes will be fadeing, streaching and bluring.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Jan 2, 2010)

Before you get a permanent tattoo, might I suggest you get a henna (or other semi-permanent) one first? That way you can get one NOW, and they only last a few months, so it'll give you an idea of whether or not you'll get sick of your permanent tat.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 2, 2010)

Do stamp collectors get a stamp tattooed on their biceps?

How about an orchid enthusiast with a floral arrangement on their sternum.

I have not seen a guinea pig breeder with a piggy portrait on their pec’s.

Do fossickers’ get a nugget on their gluteus

Do parachutists get a rip cord tattooed on their shoulder, or scuba divers get goggles on their forearm.

Do knitters get a set of size six’s on their abs, or quilters a bit of patchwork down their side.

Wine collectors are all rushing to get a 2006 Grange Hermitage forever placed on their thighs, it’s the latest thing.

Finally as a muso, I have been considering a few notes coming out of my bum, but I cannot read music so will need to find someone who can tattoo in tablature, and I just can’t find the right sound.


----------



## Tirilia (Jan 2, 2010)

Dont know if you'll like it, but I created this a while ago from another drawing.. just gutted it and turned it "tribal"

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6553/zerostencil.gif

If you happen to find a nice picture of a snake, any snake, and you like the tribal look, just throw it my way and I'll see if I have time to do the same for you


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Seems really stupid you are asking other people for ideas on something thats going on YOUR body.

I hate these questions, get something YOU want, not what everyone else will think looks cool.


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 2, 2010)

Tinky said:


> Do stamp collectors get a stamp tattooed on their biceps?
> 
> How about an orchid enthusiast with a floral arrangement on their sternum.
> 
> ...


mate relax. yeah you're entitled to your opinion but relax please. lol its not your body either.


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 2, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> Don't get one. You are really young, would you still like the design you got now in 60 years?


lol.


----------



## webcol (Jan 2, 2010)

If your asking other people for tattoo ideas, then dont get one!
The people giving you ideas dont have to wear it for the rest of there lives


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 2, 2010)

sheldoncy23 said:


> atm i only have a phrase which will be "dont bite the hand that feeds you"
> any ideas about the reptile bit
> 
> ~sheldon~


a woma coz apparently they try 2 eat ur hands sometimes.


Will


----------



## Shano92 (Jan 4, 2010)

*tattoo*



bfg23 said:


> Seems really stupid you are asking other people for ideas on something thats going on YOUR body.
> 
> I hate these questions, get something YOU want, not what everyone else will think looks cool.



just becuase he is asking for ideas doesnt mean he is going to go out and get a tattoo just becuase someone sugested the idea. They are only IDEAS, and ideas help.


----------



## grannieannie (Jan 4, 2010)

My daughter is 35, about 10 years ago she got a tattoo of a beautiful unicorns head on her right ankle. When she got married 8 yrs ago and had a couple of kids she wasn't sure if she made the right decision to get the tattoo when she was younger. The picture of the unicorn is certainly beautiful in design and colour, the person who did it, was a real artist. Perhaps in a couple of years if you still want a tattoo, you could get one that can be covered by a shirt or pants if you want to. I imagine a good tattoo artist would have many designs to choose from, perhaps you could check a few of these places out and see what they offer. Just don't rush into it, because they are....forever. Oh, and no, I don't have a tattoo.....but I've been tempted to get one for many years....even at my age.


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sheldon, PM me, I have a picture I found years ago that I think is the bomb.


----------

